
Mercedes Plots Tesla Attack with $1B U.S. Electric Push - ezhil
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-21/mercedes-plots-tesla-attack-with-1-billion-u-s-electric-push
======
chrisbennet
While competition may be bad for Tesla stock owners, is it bad from Musk's
perspective?

He once told investors that profits weren't his primary goal. If he's trying
to improve the human condition, electric cars becoming more popular is a move
in the right direction.

